# Installing FreeBSD without a battery



## ausfeldj (Mar 11, 2010)

Obviously the boot halts (and does not timeout) before getting to the sysintall screen.  Specifically:


```
acpi_acad0: acline initialization done, tried 1 times
battery0: battery initialization start
battery1: battery initialization start
```

..... dead.

This is a Dell Inspiron 8000 laptop.  The battery is dead, buried, and never to return (nor am I going to buy another even if I can find a replacement).  I am currently running off of the AC power-pack for the install only and do not even have the battery physically present.  How do I bi-pass this and continue with the installation?

I would also like to boot from the HD, CD-booting takes a good long while and does not let me load modules, or edit any configuration files during the process.

Regards with thanks.
Jeff.


----------



## Oko (Mar 11, 2010)

Disable *acpi*


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 11, 2010)

Is this just some weird acpi implementation? I'm running my (HP) laptop only on AC, and have removed the battery pack long ago, and I've never seen any errors associated with it.


----------



## ausfeldj (Mar 11, 2010)

using option 2 to boot (disable acpi)

system halts after:


```
md0: Preloaded image </boot/mfsroot> 28672000 bytes at 0xc11a3a50
```

There is not a verbose option without acpi so I do not have any other information.

Thanks for your help so far.  I hope to get to the sysinstall screen today (if possible).


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2010)

You could try updating the laptop's BIOS.


----------



## ausfeldj (Mar 11, 2010)

The most recent bios that I have found to be available has been installed prior to my attempt to go FreeBSD.  Why do you think the halt is BIOS related?


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Mar 11, 2010)

This could be a 'power management' issue. 
Do you still have this error if you replace the dead battery?
Performance wise there should be no issue if you remove the battery. I mean, it's not like in a car, when the engine is running and you would disconnect the battery: the output of the alternator can dangerously rise if there is not enough load.  
The only thing the battery might be useful when working on AC, is the buffer capacity for glitches in the load. But considering the voltage difference of battery and the DC output of the switched power supply this can be neglected.


----------



## ausfeldj (Mar 11, 2010)

So with ACPI enabled I halt below:


```
acpi_acad0: acline initialization done, tried 1 times
battery0: battery initialization start
battery1: battery initialization start
```
With it disabled I halt below:

```
md0: Preloaded image </boot/mfsroot> 28672000 bytes at 0xc11a3a50
```

In verbose mode, it does not give me any more info.

I have also disabled my floppy drive in the bios.  I have heard of also disabling usb 2.0 but my beater of the laptop does not support switching it off, or 2.0 anyway.

I have probably read most of the tech help sections of the web at this point.  Some make sense others do not considering my newb-ness but it looks like many of the users have had success with version 6.4 so I am going to try next.  Then possibly upgrade to 7.x


----------



## ausfeldj (Mar 11, 2010)

ok.  Well 6.4 worked fine, at least through the boot sequence even with ACPI enabled.  - totally confused now.  So I figured I will just step up the released until the greatest one which works without trouble.  I know 7.2 does not work.  So that leaves just 7.1  (crossing fingers)


----------



## ausfeldj (Mar 11, 2010)

.......... errrr...  7.1 no (same bunch of errors as in 8.0 and 7.2).  ok So I'm going with 6.4 (maybe upgrade to something in the 7's if the mood strikes.... and it will


----------

